# New install 2 Hopper 3 Joey system



## zane77 (Apr 8, 2012)

Waiting for DISH installer to call me this morning with the time he will show up to get this new system set up. I have coax running about everywhere so hopefully this install will go pretty smooth. I will post feedback on how this went and what my experiance with this new setup is like after everything is finished. Hope this goes well!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

zane77 said:


> Waiting for DISH installer to call me this morning with the time he will show up to get this new system set up. I have coax running about everywhere so hopefully this install will go pretty smooth. I will post feedback on how this went and what my experiance with this new setup is like after everything is finished. Hope this goes well!


make sure the tech installs the hoppers first get and then the joeys one at a time


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And read this time two mandatory threads for new users of h2k/j setup 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203038
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203714


----------



## zane77 (Apr 8, 2012)

2 Hoppers, 3 Joeys and HIC installed and everything seems to be working great! Hoppers running S211 and Joeys are on S263 using sats 110, 119 and 129. Signal on everything looks fantastic. This system is going to take a while to get used to because it does everything. The installer called about 7:45 and arrived at about 9:00, which fits the drive he had to make. He was from Star West Satellite and was very knowledgeable. Installed a new node and replaced all the connectors on any existing cables and replaced all the through barrels on all the wall plates. He got the two Hoppers running and then installed the Joeys. Last to be connected was the HIC. Tested everything out showed me some basic features and cleaned everything up and he was gone. All totalled it took about 5 hours. On a couple of my TV's all I had for a signal was from my old two tuner SD receiver, so to now have HD on these sets is really nice. I hope everything continues to work like it is right now. Overall I am very happy that I made the decision to upgrade the 211 and 612 and the dual tuner SD receivers to the Hopper system. I would highly recommend that antone thinking about making this switch to DO IT!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## zane77 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would like to thank all the other people who have already gone through this process and posted thoughts and ideas about their trials and tribulations of getting these systems up and running. I have been reading on this forum for about a month before I decided to take the jump. The other posts helped me decide and to be aware of any pitfalls the I might fall iinto. Again thank you all veru much!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I am glad to hear that your installation went well. If you have any questions please feel free to send me a PM.


----------

